# Bees & goats



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

This is one of those, "if you don't ask, you don't know" things. 

Are there any problems with goats being in close proximity to bees? My In-Laws allow a friend to keep a few hives on their property. We've been trying for years to get them to rescind this "favor" with no luck. 
The hives will be within a few hundred feet of my new goat yard. Also, I have plans for my goats to clear the blackberry bushes that have overrun the plot immediately next to the hives. That'll be a few moths down the road. 

Should I anticipate any problems between the two species? 

Thanks 
Erik


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the only thing would be if the goats would be in the path of the bees. Where the opening for the hives is would determine the path of the bees. It shouldn't be a problem but no guarantees on that one.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

We have honey bee hives and I would be very cautious sending goats anywhere close to them . I wouldn't do it . We have had bees for a few years now and they won't approve of anything getting to close to the hive moving around a lot or making noises . Just my opinion but I would say yes be prepared for some problems .


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guess it depends on the bees. My neighbors bee hives are ten feet away from my barnyard pen. There's never been a problem. His though, you can walk right up and start pulling the thingies out of the hive and they just sit on you. Never do seem to sting.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure both bees and goats like clover don't they?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting replies, thank you. 

These bees have never been aggressive, so I'm hopeful. Annoying, yes, but not aggressive.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think it should be a problem with the goat yard I was talking more about when they are clearing near the hives.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep; got that. Don't let them rub and/or scratch on the hives. LoL


----------

